# Vancouver Guitar Show



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Who's going?
Anyone knows of any guitar techs at the show?
Should be fun to browse around for the afternoon.
Maybe I'll take some pics and post them


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow around 10:30 or so... I have to work in the afternoon.

Looking forward to it! See you there.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Is this like NAMM where you have to be a retailer or something? If not, and they do it again next year, please post in advance. I live on Vancouver Island and would love to go if I had some advance notice.
-Mikey


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

I got to work, but was planning on stopping by. 
http://www.vancouverguitarshow.com


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I went this morning and was disappointed. It was small, packed, noisy and there was not much to see that you can't see at your local guitar shop... I give it a 4/10


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to agree with Weezy. Disappointing to say the least. I was there for 30 mins and saw everything. www.liquidmetalguitars.com was pretty cool tho'.
Merchants need to bring more merchandise. I walked out empty handed.
Seminars on guitar and amp maintenance in it's own room would go over huge too. Lots of people willing to talk put it's to loud in the main hall


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Merchants need to bring more merchandise. I walked out empty handed.


We would if they would reply to emails for exhibitor info


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

I got busy at work and did'nt make it.....Guess I saved some cash from the sounds of it.


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

I've gone to it every year, and generally they're pretty dismal, but I felt this was one of the better shows and really enjoyed myself. Yeah, it could have been bigger and more gear, but there were some deals to be had, and I was amazed at how many quality Vancouver area dealers/collectors/builders there are. The funny thing is, I see the promoter attending the Seattle shows all the time - you think he would have picked up a few hints by now of how to put on a dynamite show. 

But I bought a lot of little goodies (thanks GM Restorations!), ran into old buddies, and spent a few hours looking at guitars old and new. Beats cleaning out the garage on a Sunday afternoon.

Ever notice at these shows how everyone that tries out a guitar, from teens to old geezers, can play way better than you? Too, I was surprised that every guitar player I talked to there had never heard of this forum. Maybe I need to log off more and practise!


----------

